# Real life meetup of online "friends"



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I've confirmed that I'm going to meet a big group (16 confirmed so far) of guys at a sports bar from a website I frequent, Hardware Canucks. That place is basically my home; I spam the forums daily, clog up IRC with stupidity and toilet humour and play a bunch of games with some of them.
( http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ed-great-hwc-get-together-toronto-prizes.html )

There was a meetup at a different place on the 23rd of December that I chickened out of as I was really really dreading the idea of it, basically told them I couldn't go even though I was doing nothing that night. (I'm not of legal age to drink, and sitting there silently, surrounded by drunk people isn't really my idea of fun)

However, on the 8th I'm going. I coordinated a ride there and back with a guy I've already met before (to buy Ethernet cables) and assuming I don't chicken out, we'll see what happens. I know for sure the 30 minute car ride there/back is going to be awkward with my silent self, but maybe they'll get me to open up at the bar. I know I can yap on about computer parts forever. :b

Still kind of wish it was after February so I could drink (and most likely get out of my shell), but we'll see how it goes. Will update this for sure, so long as I remember.

Anyways, time for me to go hobble back to bed, lay down, and hopefully my coccyx will stop causing stupid amounts of pain soon.


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey I'm super excited for you! It sounds like you got everything worked out with getting a ride, and the fact that you have met him before should ease your anxiety a little bit. 

If you are nervous about the car ride being awkward, maybe you can think up a couple topics beforehand that you would feel comfortable talking about. Also, asking someone questions is usually pretty easy, assuming the person you are asking doesn't have SA, most people are happy to talk about themselves.... :blah


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Cool! I'm quite impressed that you're willing to try the meetup before you can drink since a lot of people would chicken out and wait till they can get loaded. I think it's neat. Let us know how it goes and good luck.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys. I've only ever drank twice in my life, and it was never enough to get me past the point of feeling a bit fuzzy. (Couple Disaronno and cokes) So I don't know if I would even drink there if I was legal. :b
The problem is the bar is not communicating with the guy organizing it, so it may not even happen now. 20ish people usually just can't walk into a random bar and have a spot waiting for them. :|


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey GunnyHighway, I just read in your link that it appears to be worked out. If so, have fun!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Yup! Was really happy to see it got worked out.


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

yay!
I'm sure it'll be fun, I always enjoyed meeting up with people I knew online... 

you even have a head start because you already know some topics you're both interested in talking about from the IRC  

good luck!


----------



## Soul Of The Wolf (Jan 6, 2011)

First off Mate, I would like to say that linkbacks can be fun when you run into threads like this.

I'm the oddball of the group really, if you ever felt unfomfortable or ever need to talk, you can catch me on HWC as well.

I know the road, in a different way and you have no need to worry.
You want to yap computer to me on the ride, go for it. You want me to crank the music and stay silent, I'm all for it.

I debated actually registering here when I saw your thread and realized that you don't want to miss out on something like this.
We come in all ages down there but from the Last meet I was at, it was the best experience I could have asked for.


And You'll have some company on the ride, so its not just you and if anything my cousin and I can break any silence Hahahah.

Have faith Mate, it all works out in the wash. And if you ever want to chat, I'm not far from the site.

*edit* - And drinking has nothing to do with it, I can't drink either even if I wasn't driving. 

Signed,
ST


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow, I just am in awe that you took the time to register and post, and that you even even found this thread ST. I sent you a couple of PMs on HWC and I just want to say thanks again.

As the day gets nearer I get more excited but also a bit more scared. I don't care now though, I'm doing it no matter what.


----------



## Soul Of The Wolf (Jan 6, 2011)

The Irony of all things Gunny is I never would have seen that thread if I wasn't a staff member at HWC. 
Because you linked the thread here, it showed up for me at the bottom of the thread as a linkback.
No other people beyond staff can see it right now unless I unlock and approve it. So it was luck/chance/fate perhaps , who knows.

I have a very unique and distinct understanding of all this, so if there was ever anyone to msg who would understand, it would have been me.

I'll answer your PM's once HWC is back up lol, the hamsters ate the wires on the Servers and the site is down hahahahahaha.

Never deny yourself the chance to meet people from all different ages, ideals and the likes. It is a chance that once you have, you'll treasure for life.

Best Regards,
ST


----------



## The Rising Moon (Jan 6, 2011)

That's good! I am glad you are making progress. Hopefully, I can make that much progress in the following months. That's awesome!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

The Rising Moon said:


> That's good! I am glad you are making progress. Hopefully, I can make that much progress in the following months. That's awesome!


Thanks!

Well, time is winding down for me, just a few hours before I make my way there. Had trouble getting sleep last night and I ended up waking up about 2 hours early so I'm kinda already tired. :|

*EDIT*

Great, getting anxious and I broke my crash e-cymbal. Drumming is my anxiety breaker, and I just broke my breaker. :no


----------



## ProfBreanna (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm keeping an eye on this thread so i know how it went...


----------



## Soul Of The Wolf (Jan 6, 2011)

He did amazing, and it was awesome to have had him for company there and along the way 

Good Job mate, one step forward right?

Soul


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

One step forward indeed. Was a good time! I know I didn't get out of my shell as much as I hoped, but I did manage to chat up 10e and (I believe) mo' power for a while there which felt pretty good.

I'm so friggin bad with names though, I even forget people's names at work after working 2.5 years there!

I'm in the process of uploading all the pictures I took, good or bad. If you guys want, check the link in the first post and find page 14 or 15, there should be pictures there in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Soul Of The Wolf (Jan 6, 2011)

GunnyHighway said:


> One step forward indeed. Was a good time! I know I didn't get out of my shell as much as I hoped, but I did manage to chat up 10e and (I believe) mo' power for a while there which felt pretty good.
> 
> I'm so friggin bad with names though, I even forget people's names at work after working 2.5 years there!
> 
> I'm in the process of uploading all the pictures I took, good or bad. If you guys want, check the link in the first post and find page 14 or 15, there should be pictures there in a couple of minutes.


Haha yeah I'm the worst with names as well, but the upside is you had good company, and you were chatting with Omega (my cousin) as well.
It worked out pretty good, and kruzn4evr was happy to have you there too.

I think it was the best way to get it started. Hope you come to the next one!

ST


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yay! How fun to read an encouraging thread like this.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Glad to hear it went well for you and congrats!  You were alot braver than I would have been in that situation! Meeting up with online people I know has been something I've never done. Though I've had the offer a couple of times before, I ended up saying no both times. I just found the idea too scary!


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks guys for taking the time to look at this thread and post. I know I'm nowhere near being over my SA as it was kicking me in the *** most of the night, but I'm happy I did it and that the guy organizing it talked me into it. I'm sure it was much easier due to do due the fact we ALL had some computer nerdiness in common. :b

Today I am EXTREMELY tired, even after having a good sleep. Haven't been outside of work/school/home for well over a year, so going out to a bar (and not even drinking!) has tired me more than I thought. :blank


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Ancient thread is ancient. Round two is later on today! (Saturday) These guys were great last time, I'm sure I could suppress my SA for a couple hours again! This time I can drink though, so we'll see how well that goes.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

30 minutes until I'm heading out. Anxiety kicking in...great.


----------

